# Talking to yourself.



## 86MonteSS (Feb 12, 2007)

I find that ever since ive had social anxety (All my life basicly) ive talked to myself. And i dont mean like read something outloud to myself. Like im telling someone a story or something i know. Like im actualty talking to someoen about a topic, but i know i wont respond. and i never do. so i guess thats a plus. I guess maybe i have so little of a social life that i find conversation by myself?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm always talking to myself. Like you, it's not just thinking out loud but actually having conversations as if someone else is there. Of course I know it's only me there. It's like I split my personality into two and then just start debating away. One of my halves will come up with stuff my other half would never have thought of and vice versa....


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, I do this too! I thought I was weird for doing it...sort of like having an imaginary friend or something, but really it's all me answering myself.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Talking to yourself.*



Zephyr said:


> I'm always talking to myself. Like you, it's not just thinking out loud but actually having conversations as if someone else is there. Of course I know it's only me there. It's like I split my personality into two and then just start debating away. One of my halves will come up with stuff my other half would never have thought of and vice versa....


Haha same here. I've been doing it for as long as I can remember...having full conversations with myself and actually answering myself too. I'm used to it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I talk to myself


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I only talk to myself in brief sentences or profanities. I have detailed conversations in my head because I find talking to be exhausting at the best of times.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I do it too, most of the time without even realizing it. My mom says she hears me sometimes and it 'scares' her. Sometimes I'll catch myself insulting myself, which is pretty weird...


----------



## angelika (Nov 7, 2006)

I do this too. I notice that i do it a lot if I'm around people and I'm getting nervous and excited. I'm too scared to talk to them so I talk to myself without realizing it, then I get some funny looks and I realize I'm doing it.


----------



## silentstorm (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm the only person I have to talk to, so yeah. And I don't feel crazy doing it, I feel it's good to get my thoughts out, I like to exercise my voice sometimes so I don't lose it totally.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I talk to myself all the time. I even talk to myself before bed. It is normal and I wouldnt consider it a disorder unless you start answering back lol. Nah totaly normal dont even worry about it, im a driver and see tons of people on a daily basis talking to themselves in there cars while driving.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Even I don't respond to my own inane comments, so it's not exactly talking _to_ myself. Mostly, I think out loud, maybe tell a few imaginary stories to a few imaginary people.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I also talk to myself, having spent a lot of time alone in my life (which I needed/wanted/chose to do), I find I offer a lot of good advice to myself out loud. I tend to do this even when i'm around people. The other day, I was talking to myself about something I could have done better so someone would have not gotten offended, well the gal standing next to me kind of gave me a look. She overhead me talking to myself. So I realized I was talking to myself, and actually told myself this out loud. Its something I can't stop. I even giggled after that, then she must have thought I was a real lunatic. Oh well. :stu


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I do that too sometimes..And I even talk to myself out loud sometimes,but only when I'm alone..Don't want to come off as totally crazy.. :lol


----------



## bellekelly (Jan 16, 2007)

I talk to myself but only in my head.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been doing this for as long as I can remember. It sort of fills in the social void in my life. 

Does this happen to anyone else: When I'm talking to myself my voice sounds different than it does when I'm talking to someone else. I don't like the way my voice sounds when I'm talking to other people and that's one of the reasons why I don't socialize with others very often. My voice hardly ever cracks when I'm talking to myself but if I'm talking to somebody or my video camera it gets all cracky and froggy about every 10 seconds. That and my throat tightens up because I'm nervous.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I talk to myself, but only when I'm completely alone. 

I'll either be "rehearsing" some conversation or living out my fantasy life. I've never answered though.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It's the only way someday's that I get to hear my voice. 

My mom's like what did you say? I'm like oh! I'm just talking to myself.

Is this Tourette's in some cases? 

I saw a girl saying everything outloud to herself the other day. She's like I know you want me to hurry up and be there, but I don't like rushing. This was in the girl's locker room. It was loud, too.


----------



## aberration (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: re: Talking to yourself.*



Zephyr said:


> I'm always talking to myself. Like you, it's not just thinking out loud but actually having conversations as if someone else is there. Of course I know it's only me there. It's like I split my personality into two and then just start debating away. One of my halves will come up with stuff my other half would never have thought of and vice versa....





Nicolay said:


> I'll either be "rehearsing" some conversation or living out my fantasy life. I've never answered though.


:ditto 
I do this stuff. I talk to myself when I'm alone. If I'm not fantasizing or rehearsing something for later, it's the only way I feel I can have a "normal" conversation.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Talking to yourself.*



SAgirl said:


> It's the only way someday's that I get to hear my voice.
> 
> My mom's like what did you say? I'm like oh! I'm just talking to myself.
> 
> ...


Hahaha whoa, I don't talk out loud in public like that.

My mom also thinks I'm talking to her sometimes. She'll overhear me.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Talking to yourself.*



Zephyr said:


> I'm always talking to myself. Like you, it's not just thinking out loud but actually having conversations as if someone else is there. Of course I know it's only me there. It's like I split my personality into two and then just start debating away. One of my halves will come up with stuff my other half would never have thought of and vice versa....


Whoa, I would've never though that anyone else did this. I do this frequently, and I get really worried that it's a sign that I'm starting to go insane from the friendlessness and isolation. I sometimes even mouth out the conversation unconsciously when i'm alone.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG..I do it too!! And I never thought anyone else did it either...Mine conversations are mainly done standing in front of the mirror, getting ready to go somewhere. Maybe, it's just a distraction or something...don't know..But a long time I go, I had to take this psych. test MMPI and this was one of the questions on it..of course I lied..thought it would confirm my worst fear.. insanity.. :eyes 

Thanks for sharing that insight :hug (does anyone else think that "hug" icon looks a little weird?)

Anyway, peace
Lilfly


----------



## anxt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, I do this occasionally too. Lately however, I've been making a conscious effort to stop. A few weeks ago I realized I was having a "conversation" with myself about the coffee pot taking too long to brew, and it felt kind of jarring... Since then I've *mostly* stopped it.

And, yes, Lilfly, that hug icon IS kind of odd looking!


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

It's almost as if I plan out my conversations before they happen. Trying to anticipate conversations before they happen so I'm "prepared". Funny thing is when the situation that I planned for and wrote almost word for word in my head comes up I freeze and am too scared to say it. And it I do say it it's rushed and panicked. So I usually will have to repeat it several times, losing it's genius effect that I created in my mind.


----------



## blank_mind (Feb 14, 2007)

I rarely talk to myself out loud, but i talk to myself in my head all of the time, and i sometimes mouth out the words, but only when i'm by myself. 

I also plan out conversations too, like if i start thinking about somebody, then i'll have a conversation with them in my head, even though i know i would never talk to them like that in real life. :sigh


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I too mouth the words as I make them up in my head. But sometimes I won't realize it and I'll do it in public, usually walking down the halls.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I do sometimes... but not like a lot of you are saying. There's the usual exclamation by yourself, and then sometimes I'll tell myself outloud how stupid I am, or ugly, or pathetic. It's very sad that I tell myself these things... I only started doing it within the past few months.

Actually now that I think of it, I sometimes act scenes out in my head, and sometimes I'll whisper things outloud. I think of a random scenario, let's say, an argument between me and a professor, and will mouth out or say things that I would say to them. It's almost always when I'm in front of the mirror, getting ready for the day or something.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

It's the dreaded mirror monster :twisted .. I think that happens more to women than men..b/c we have to spend so much more time on ourselves to be 'socially acceptable' and have you ever looked in the mirror (kinda mesmerized) and got freaked out..ya know, like it's not you looking at you...uuhh..maybe I've said too much :eyes 

Anyway, Peace,
Lilfly


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I have done it A LOT for A VERY LONG TIME. I do it just about all the time no matter where I am or what I am doing. I talk to myself about movies, sports, you name it.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Talking to yourself.*



Lilfly said:


> It's the dreaded mirror monster :twisted .. I think that happens more to women than men..b/c we have to spend so much more time on ourselves to be 'socially acceptable' and have you ever looked in the mirror (kinda mesmerized) and got freaked out..ya know, like it's not you looking at you...uuhh..maybe I've said too much :eyes
> 
> Anyway, Peace,
> Lilfly


I do, without dismissing you and your problem (if I can call it that) I have to say it's just as bad with men because it's socially unacceptable for men to do so.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi GlueEater,

I don't think I was too clear on my last post...I meant that women spend more time in front of the mirror putting on make-up..
I know that 'talking to oneself' is just as equally unacceptale for men as it is women
No ofence ment  
Peace,
Lilfly


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I never took any offence to it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I talk to myself as well, and I think everyone does to some extent.


----------

